# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  Valid Ip چیست؟

## dkhatibi

دوستان Ip ولید چیست؟

----------


## Identifier

به طور ساده IP Valid آن دسته از IP ها هستند که از هرنقطه ای که به اینترنت متصل باشد بتوان با آنها ارتباط برقرار کرد. البته جدای از موارد خاص.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dkhatibi

محدوده ی Ip Valid به چه شکلی است؟

----------


## alimaker

منم مشتاق هستم بیشتر از اینا بدونم اگه ممکنه کامل توضیح بدین.

----------


## Identifier

> محدوده ی Ip Valid به چه شکلی است؟


به جز رنج IP های زیر که جزء استثنائات است دیگر رنج ها *می تواند* Valid باشد :


0.0.0.0         0.255.255.255   LocalThisNet
127.0.0.0       127.255.255.255 LocalLoopback
169.254.0.0     169.254.255.255 LocalLinkLocal
255.0.0.0       255.255.255.255 LocalBroadcast

10.0.0.0	10.255.255.255  Private8
172.16.0.0      172.31.255.255  Private12
192.168.0.0     192.168.255.255 Private16


اما هرگونه IP که در محدوده بجز موارد فوق است همانگونه که می تواند Valid باشد بر عکس آن نیز صادق است. زیرا در شرایطی ISP ها و یا ارائه دهندگان اینترنت اقدام به Nat کردن در محدوده Valid میکنند و IP شما فقط در رنج Valid است ولی در واقع Invalid است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dkhatibi

چگونه می توان تشخیص دهیم واقعا Ip ما Valid هست یا نه؟

----------


## Identifier

ِکی از ساده ترین روش ها استفاده از سایت http://www.ip2location.com است به این ترتیب که پس از وارد شدن به سایت وشناسایی شما بایستی IP و Proxy IP با هم برابر باشند.


Your IP Address is   217.219.1.10 via proxy 217.219.1.10  


البته روش فوق جدای از موارد خاص است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dkhatibi

می توان به طور محازی از Ip های Valid بر روی رایانه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mhjb

بله می‌توانید. منتهی اگر فکر می‌کنید که با دادن این IP ها به اینترنت متصل خواهید شد و همه (از هر جای دنیا) می‌توانند شما را ببینند اشتباه می کنید. این IP ها برای شما فقط در شبکه محلی خودتان معتبر است. یعنی تفاوتی برای شما بین IP حقیقی سرقتی و IP مجازی وجود ندارد.

----------


## Identifier

> می توان به طور محازی از Ip های Valid بر روی رایانه استفاده کرد؟


وقتی به صورت مجازی شد؛ دیگر IP Valid ی در کار نیست و تنها شما از رنج Valid استفاده کردید و در واقع IP شما Invalid است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dkhatibi

پس اگر در شبکه ای باشیم که Ip را به طور اتوماتیک می گیریم امکان Remote کردن دو کامپیوتر به وسیله ی اینترنت وجود ندارد!

----------


## houtanal

گرفتن IP به صورت اتوماتیک ربطی به Valid بودن یا نبودنش نداره.
در صورت Invalid بودن ip هم راه های غیر معمولی برای ارتباط با سیستم مورد نظر وجود داره.

----------


## dkhatibi

می شه بگید چه جوری می شه؟

----------


## Identifier

> می شه بگید چه جوری می شه؟


***.........

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

Valid IP نوعی از آی‌پی‌هاست که توسط روتر و سوییچ‌های شبکه اینترنت قابل شناسایی است و به همین منظور این آی‌پی‌ها را برای اجرای سایت‌ها به کار می‌برند. Valid IP
 IP به معنی آدرس تجهیزات و ارتباطات اینترنتی و شبکه‌یی است که در این میان Valid IP نوعی از آی‌پی‌هاست که آن را برای اجرای سایت‌ها و هم‌چنین آدرس‌دهی سرورها در نظر می‌گیرند تا دسترسی‌ها در نقاط مختلف با اختلالی مواجه نشود و آدرس سرور برای تمامی سرورها قابل شناسایی باشد.

سایت‌هایی که طراحی‌ می‌شوند و درصدد بهره‌برداری قرار می‌گیرند باید دارای ولید آی‌پی باشند تا تمامی کاربران اینترنتی به‌راحتی بتوانند در اقصی نقاط دنیا به آن دسترسی داشته بیابند و از جهتی دیگر باید دارای آدرسی ثابت (استاتیک) باشند تا دچار تغییر آدرس نشوند.

آی‌پی‌های استاتیک به معنی آی‌پی ثابت است و به این معنی که کاربر در هر بار اتصال به شبکه جهانی اینترنت دارای آدرسی یکسان در اتصال است و در مقابل نیز آی‌پی‌های داینامیک موجود هستند که در هربار اتصال به اینترنت با آدرسی متفاوت به این شبکه متصل می‌شوند.

لازمه داشتن این نوع آی‌پی‌ها این است که کاربران در تقاضای خود مبنی بر خرید خطوط پرسرعت اینترنت به ISP مربوطه اعلام کنند که خواهان کدامین یک از آی‌پی‌ها هستند که البته باید گفت قیمت آی‌پی‌های داینامیک ارزان‌تر از استاتیک است.

معمولا برای ولید کردن آدرس IP باید به داخل تنظیمات مودم رفت که برای این کار در بیش‌تر موارد تنظیمات مودم با تایپ 192.168.1.1 در آدرس‌بار مرورگر محقق می‌شود و بعد از آن باید به بخش Bridge Mode رفت که انتخاب این گزینه موجب غیرفعال شدن نام کاربری و رمز ورود می‌شود و در ادامه باید ارتباطی جدید (New Connection) ساخت و نام کاربری و رمز ورود اتصال به اینترنت را به آن اختصاص داد و از این پس از این ارتباط بهره برد تا آی‌پی به حالت ولید تبدیل شده باشد.

----------


## sa.l0pht

با تمام احترام در برابر دوستان ، تمام تعریف هایی که از IP Valid شد غلط هستند ،
*Valid IP* : به طور خلاصه هر IP که بتوان بر روی کارت شبکه Set کرد را میگویند مانند IPv4: 10.9.8.7 یا IPv6: FE::1
*Unvalid IP* : به آدرس های IP که نتوان بر روی کارت شبکه دستگاه گذاشت میگویند مانند IPv4: 255.255.255.1/16 یا IPv6: FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF
*Public IP* : به IP هایی که در اینترنت قابل مسیر یابی هستند یا به اصطلاح Routable هستند میگویند
*Private IP* : به IP هایی که در اینترنت قابل مسیریابی نیستند و در مواجهه با اولین روتر در اینترنت ، Discard میشوند میگویند

Range های زیر در بر دارنده آدرس IP های Private هستند و بقیه IP های دیگر Public میباشند:
10.0.0.0 ~   10.255.255.255 
172.16.0.0   ~   172.31.255.255  
192.168.0.0  ~   192.168.255.255

----------


## acilios

> *Unvalid IP*


؟؟؟ :متعجب: 
ببخشید اینو از کجا آوردین شما؟!

----------


## sa.l0pht

> ؟؟؟
> ببخشید اینو از کجا آوردین شما؟!


Comptia Network+ , Pocket Edition قسمت IP Addressing and IP Classes

----------


## razeghi_loved

حالا کاری نداشته باشین Invalid یا UNvalid مهم توضیح اصلی که دوستام گفت اصل توضیح این است ولی اشتباه در بین مردم می گویند ای پی ولید و غیرولید این اشتباه است من هم با نظر دوستامون کاملا  موافق هستم 



> با تمام احترام در برابر دوستان ، تمام تعریف هایی که از IP Valid شد غلط هستند ،
> *Valid IP* : به طور خلاصه هر IP که بتوان بر روی کارت شبکه Set کرد را میگویند مانند IPv4: 10.9.8.7 یا IPv6: FE::1
> *Unvalid IP* : به آدرس های IP که نتوان بر روی کارت شبکه دستگاه گذاشت میگویند مانند IPv4: 255.255.255.1/16 یا IPv6: FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF
> *Public IP* : به IP هایی که در اینترنت قابل مسیر یابی هستند یا به اصطلاح Routable هستند میگویند
> *Private IP* : به IP هایی که در اینترنت قابل مسیریابی نیستند و در مواجهه با اولین روتر در اینترنت ، Discard میشوند میگویند
> 
> Range های زیر در بر دارنده آدرس IP های Private هستند و بقیه IP های دیگر Public میباشند:
> 10.0.0.0 ~   10.255.255.255 
> 172.16.0.0   ~   172.31.255.255  
> 192.168.0.0  ~   192.168.255.255

----------

